# NCP reallocation - can someone clarify?



## markrmau (17 September 2004)

*NCP rellocation - can someone clarify?*

Hi,
Could someone please clarify the situation with NCP? I thought ncp holders would be issued with NWS shares at some ratio. However the quote below from AFR suggests NCP will remain traded on ASX.

"A News Corp spokesman said it would remain listed on the Australian Stock Exchange and rights attached to the new stock required ASX approval."

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## markrmau (19 September 2004)

*Re: NCP rellocation - can someone clarify?*

I read the ncp info memorandum. Looks like a new company will be incorporated in US. ASX will have a secondary listing of CDIs.

No one seems to have mentioned exchange rates (or have they?). If the US gradually raises interest rates as expected and the AUD falls as the interest rate differential reduces, ncp holders could be sitting on a nice little earner. 

Cheers,Mark.


----------

